# voyage linux asks me for a password and login, but the pass won't type



## PrinceRameses (May 3, 2008)

I can't get in, it just asks me for login and password, but it won't work...


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Does your password show up when you type it or what shows up? It is possible that your pw doesn't show up when you type it in so, you might want to try typing it in then pressing ENTER.

Cheers!


----------



## PrinceRameses (May 3, 2008)

Yeah it doesn't show up. But I'm confused. am I creating a logon and password, or logging in? Because I have never created a logon. That's the first time I've put the disk in my computer.


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Voyage Linux appears to be targeted at embedded devices (robots, routers, etc.); any reason for picking Voyage (just wondering)? I've never attempted to run a distro intended for embedded devices, so I can't say how it will work. The login details are on the Voyage Linux wiki on the installation page.


----------



## PrinceRameses (May 3, 2008)

I liked it's descrpition. So I can't just use it like I would a normal distro?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

That isn't what he said. You can use virtually any distro, as "normal distro" as you put it. If by normal you mean has a GUI and can run programs that are used in daily life. Shuuhen was just pointing out what it is mostly used for.

Cheers!


----------



## Lawand (Dec 13, 2007)

Try this, PrinceRameses:
User Name: root
PWD: voyage


----------



## PrinceRameses (May 3, 2008)

Ok, that worked, but now it won't let me go any further.. it gives me commands, but nothing does anything..


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Are you saying that it gives you a blank screen with a command prompt. Try typing "startx" without the quotes and see if it start up.

Cheers!


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

What do you mean "won't let you go further" and what are the commands it's giving you? If it's just getting you to a command line screen, that distro might have either an install process like Gentoo or Arch, or it has a command line installer.


----------

